# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  TheBigZ Workbook

## TheBigZ

Hello Fellow Dreamers!
Welcome to my Workbook
As you know i am TheBigZ and have as of recently became quite interested in the world of lucid dreaming and decided joining a class with fellow beginners will assist me with my dreaming goals  :smiley: 

Reality Checks
- Finger Counting/hand analyse
- Jumping and seeing if i float
- Looking at the time(thinking of buying a watch to increase effectiveness)

Dream Signs
-i am saying bye to someone
-going to a certain event
- Somebody is angry at me or a certain object

Short-Term Goals
- Dream Stabilization
-Improve dream recall

Long-Term Goals
- Have longer dreams
-Wild fully to the point of sleep
- Make a mountain sanctuary
- Fly
- Walk around my school doing whatever i please



Lucid/Dream Recall History
- i started off remembering one half of a dream a night but since joining the forums i can remember about 3 with a good amount of little fragments i have also experienced one single lucid dream which i found very fascinating

Current Technique
- Reality Checks
- Asking my mind for a lucid before bed (MILD)
-Dream Journalling
- Recently started with WILD 

My sleep times:
Working/School Day
12:00-7:30
Weekend/ Holidays
12:00/2:30 -10:00/11:00

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hi BigZ! Thanks for joining the class  :smiley:  Great workbook by the way.

So you said you had one fascinating lucid dream. Care to share? I'm interested and curious.

----------


## TheBigZ

> Hi BigZ! Thanks for joining the class  Great workbook by the way.
> 
> So you said you had one fascinating lucid dream. Care to share? I'm interested and curious.



Hey there! OpheliaBlue  :smiley: 
Thank you  :smiley: 

My lucid experience wasent the greatest lucid experience of all time or anything in fact it was pretty basic and short in my dream i was at a beach where this odd buffalo like creature was running around i then looked at my hands and found it curious to see i had 2 extra fingers as soon as i became lucid i tryed to control the water and only made it move around abit then all of a sudden the sun turned into a ball of blue and everything faded

My first ever ever as a child would of been this recurring nightmare i constantly used to get one day whilst this deformed man/creature was chaseing me i was like wait this is just a dream i then turned around yelling at the creature telling it to piss off and it blew up and i never had that nightmare again so that was pretty awesome  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey there, welcome to the class!  :vicious: 

Great to hear about you overcoming your nightmare, that's pretty boss! And ooooh you tried to control the water  ::o:  Do you, by any chance, watch Avatar The Last Airbender?

----------


## TheBigZ

> Hey there, welcome to the class! 
> 
> Great to hear about you overcoming your nightmare, that's pretty boss! And ooooh you tried to control the water  Do you, by any chance, watch Avatar The Last Airbender?



Hey there!  :smiley: 
It sure was a relief  :smiley:  and i did try but unfortunately didnt get very far  :Sad:  yes i have seen that film it will be cool to hopefully bend elements in my dreams when i sharpen my skills

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey there! 
> It sure was a relief  and i did try but unfortunately didnt get very far  yes i have seen that film it will be cool to hopefully bend elements in my dreams when i sharpen my skills




Ah nice, and i meant the tv series version of avatar, not the movie they made. The movie just makes the tv show fans want to cry :< 

Lol. And yeah, you can totally sharpen your skills. If you need anything dont hesitate to ask  ::D:

----------


## TheBigZ

> Ah nice, and i meant the tv series version of avatar, not the movie they made. The movie just makes the tv show fans want to cry :< 
> 
> Lol. And yeah, you can totally sharpen your skills. If you need anything dont hesitate to ask



Ahh yes although i am not to familiar on the tv series i wont lie the movie was abit flawed but the animations and all were pretty cool  ::D:  

Anyway back on topic thanks a lot  :smiley:  i am looking forward to interactions with you and others over the course of my training  :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

UPDATE: 
I had two decently vivid dreams lastnight i have now identified a reoccuring sign in my dreams i am usually at work not ALL dreams but a lot of them lately have been revolveing around me serving customers i shall do more reality checks whilst at work to assist my goals for lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> UPDATE: 
> I had two decently vivid dreams lastnight i have now identified a reoccuring sign in my dreams i am usually at work not ALL dreams but a lot of them lately have been revolveing around me serving customers i shall do more reality checks whilst at work to assist my goals for lucidity



That's great, you already know what you're doing! Make sure to reality check also WHILE you are busy doing something, rather than waiting for your break time or something because that's usually what you will be doing in dreams too. ¯\_(°‿°)_/¯

----------


## TheBigZ

> That's great, you already know what you're doing! Make sure to reality check also WHILE you are busy doing something, rather than waiting for your break time or something because that's usually what you will be doing in dreams too. ¯\_(°‿°)_/¯



That was the question i was just about to ask haha but i have yet another update something odd happened this time around

UPDATE: Lastnight in my dream i was at work yet again i was talking to a customer then my boss interrupted and began speaking to me he asked if i found anything strange and how i got there (almost like in inception)  :tongue2:  immediately i became lucid but almost instantly things began to fade my first reaction was STABILIZATION! so i quickly went to look at my hands but by the time i did i was well awake The good thing is ive had my some what second lucid experience since beginning on the forum and that i am somewhat closer to haveing proper lucid dreams the bad is that it was very short  :Sad:

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey congrats on the lucid! And that's awesome, your DCs are helping you out. Your boss might even end up as your dream guide lol not sure if you'd want that though x)

Anyway I would suggest before stabilizing, try to calm down first. If you are overexcited you could wake up even before getting a chance to stabilize. Or just try touching your hands or any body parts while trying to remain calm so it'll be stabilization as well. Remember to engage your senses so the dream gets stabler and more vivid!

----------


## TheBigZ

> Hey congrats on the lucid! And that's awesome, your DCs are helping you out. Your boss might even end up as your dream guide lol not sure if you'd want that though x)
> 
> Anyway I would suggest before stabilizing, try to calm down first. If you are overexcited you could wake up even before getting a chance to stabilize. Or just try touching your hands or any body parts while trying to remain calm so it'll be stabilization as well. Remember to engage your senses so the dream gets stabler and more vivid!



LOL my boss as a dream guide haha thats something different  :tongue2:  What is a dream guide btw? And how do you know what yours is?

Thank you for the tips  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> LOL my boss as a dream guide haha thats something different  What is a dream guide btw? And how do you know what yours is?
> 
> Thank you for the tips




Np. And a dream guide, in the dream world, is a recurring dream character that is especially helpful. He/she/it (if it's a creature or entity) will usually help you get lucid, or tell you important things while you're lucid. Basically like a dream buddy. Most people report having a level of connection with their dream guides, like they just stand out among other dream characters, though many times it takes a few dreams to recognize him/her/it.

Not all people meet theirs though, or perhaps don't even have them. It depends on every person. I personally haven't met mine, i guess the time will come x) I'm not talking about some spiritual entity btw. For me, dream guides are just dream characters that are subconsciusly crafted to help you out in aspects that you need help with. I mean if you really think you'd need one, you'd probably end up meeting one to satisfy that need. :3 But anyway don't worry too much about it, they can be super fun and funny, or they can be stubborn and stern to help you achieve something.

Also, in the forums, a dream guide is a staff member who specializes in welcoming newbs, answering on-topic questions and deals with dream-related projects. They have green-colored usernames and stars. I am one of them  ::D: 

Seeya!

----------


## Phased

> Np. And a dream guide, in the dream world, is a recurring dream character that is especially helpful. He/she/it (if it's a creature or entity) will usually help you get lucid, or tell you important things while you're lucid. Basically like a dream buddy. Most people report having a level of connection with their dream guides, like they just stand out among other dream characters, though many times it takes a few dreams to recognize him/her/it.



So, for those that have a tulpa would their tulpa be there dream guide? Is that the idea behind tulpas, if you know I'd love to hear :3

----------


## BruteForce223

> Np. And a dream guide, in the dream world, is a recurring dream character that is especially helpful. He/she/it (if it's a creature or entity) will usually help you get lucid, or tell you important things while you're lucid. Basically like a dream buddy. Most people report having a level of connection with their dream guides, like they just stand out among other dream characters, though many times it takes a few dreams to recognize him/her/it.



Hey Paige, I've been thinking about this recently actually, and I've heard a lot of people throw around the word Dream-Guide, but I never really knew an accurate description. That makes sense now for me, but a lot of other people have also told me that like there's these guides like I've heard people use the term "spiritual-guide" that you encounter in LD's and was wondering what's your take on that kinda stuff?  :tongue2:  

It's just the way they describe it they make it sound as if Lucid Dreaming can lead to encounters with sort of living entities? But I'll agree that does sound kinda silly.  :tongue2: 

Cheers  :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

> Np. And a dream guide, in the dream world, is a recurring dream character that is especially helpful. He/she/it (if it's a creature or entity) will usually help you get lucid, or tell you important things while you're lucid. Basically like a dream buddy. Most people report having a level of connection with their dream guides, like they just stand out among other dream characters, though many times it takes a few dreams to recognize him/her/it.
> 
> Not all people meet theirs though, or perhaps don't even have them. It depends on every person. I personally haven't met mine, i guess the time will come x) I'm not talking about some spiritual entity btw. For me, dream guides are just dream characters that are subconsciusly crafted to help you out in aspects that you need help with. I mean if you really think you'd need one, you'd probably end up meeting one to satisfy that need. :3 But anyway don't worry too much about it, they can be super fun and funny, or they can be stubborn and stern to help you achieve something.
> 
> Also, in the forums, a dream guide is a staff member who specializes in welcoming newbs, answering on-topic questions and deals with dream-related projects. They have green-colored usernames and stars. I am one of them 
> 
> Seeya!



Oh thats pretty awesome  :smiley:  wish my dream guide was a bit more poetic though bahaha
 i also have another update  :smiley: 

UPDATE: lastnight i was able to recall three dreams and a few fragments i feel with a good level of recall a lucid should come a bit more easily to me Im pointing this out because recently my recall has faded but since after my previous lucid my recall has somewhat improved a lot  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> So, for those that have a tulpa would their tulpa be there dream guide? Is that the idea behind tulpas, if you know I'd love to hear :3



I know some people with tulpae who are trying to achieve thismaking their tulpa their dream guideand I think some of them have. Though I am pretty sure it doesn't necessarily mean that if you have a tulpa, it/he/she will be your dream guide. (and i have no idea how it works inside the mind) And also, it is not the idea behind tulpae  :smiley:  Tulpae, from what I've learned, are sentient beings and an autonomous consciousness that you develop/create for a personal purpose. For some, they do it to have a companion, and for plenty of other reasons specific to the person. Making the tulpa your dream guide could be one of those reasons or bonus consequences, but it is not really the basis for creating a tulpa. Hope that answers your question  :smiley: 





> Hey Paige, I've been thinking about this recently actually, and I've heard a lot of people throw around the word Dream-Guide, but I never really knew an accurate description. That makes sense now for me, but a lot of other people have also told me that like there's these guides like I've heard people use the term "spiritual-guide" that you encounter in LD's and was wondering what's your take on that kinda stuff?
> 
> It's just the way they describe it they make it sound as if Lucid Dreaming can lead to encounters with sort of living entities? But I'll agree that does sound kinda silly



In the normal lucid dreaming lingo, dream guides are the ones I just described. When people mean the spiritual guides who are ethereal, etc., we usually direct those to the Beyond Dreaming section since those involve attachment of spiritual meanings behind the dream characterssomething that not all members are inclined to believe, and is subjective to each person. But that's not to say they aren't real, it's just that the forum is concerned with differentiating the two so as to avoid confusion and debate. I, personally have not encountered the spiritual type of dream guide thus far, so I can't tell either x)





> UPDATE: lastnight i was able to recall three dreams and a few fragments i feel with a good level of recall a lucid should come a bit more easily to me Im pointing this out because recently my recall has faded but since after my previous lucid my recall has somewhat improved a lot



Congrats! And yeah it gets better the more positive things happen since you and your subconscious get much more motivated that way. Keep it up!

¯\_(°‿°)_/¯

----------


## BruteForce223

> In the normal lucid dreaming lingo, dream guides are the ones I just described. When people mean the spiritual guides who are ethereal, etc., we usually direct those to the Beyond Dreaming section since those involve attachment of spiritual meanings behind the dream characters—something that not all members are inclined to believe, and is subjective to each person. But that's not to say they aren't real, it's just that the forum is concerned with differentiating the two so as to avoid confusion and debate. I, personally have not encountered the spiritual type of dream guide thus far, so I can't tell either x)



Haha yeah I figured as much.  :tongue2: 

Thanks anyway Paige, I wasn't really inclined to believe such things..  :tongue2:

----------


## TheBigZ

> Congrats! And yeah it gets better the more positive things happen since you and your subconscious get much more motivated that way. Keep it up!
> 
> ¯\_(°‿°)_/¯




I noticed that the mind needs to slowly understand what exactly a lucid dream is before straight out demanding it 


UPDATE: ive continued with my reality checks and reminded a good amount of dreams lastnight ive also began the ADA technique combined with MILD i feel like im getting closer to a better lucid dream so thats most definately a good sign  :smiley: 

MAJOR UPDATE: lastnight whilst MILDing images began to form infront of my eyes of a car window looking through at a forest suddenly trees began to appear whilst the window dissappeared but at this time my body also became fuzzy and a bit numb also my eyes began darting around i had the strongest urge somebody was watching me in my room i immediately opened my eyes i did some reality checks just in case but i had awoken im quite confused as to what this episode was it didnt feel quite as scary as sleep paralysis id just like some clearance into understanding what this could of been :/

----------


## TheBigZ

Update: ive been going through a major dry spell lately and i am haveing not the best recall but im guessing this is just a phase that should pass and a strong vivid lucid dream awaits just on the horizon  :smiley:  im doing my first WILD tommorrow and on saturday and am looking forward to it  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Update: ive been going through a major dry spell lately and i am haveing not the best recall but im guessing this is just a phase that should pass and a strong vivid lucid dream awaits just on the horizon  im doing my first WILD tommorrow and on saturday and am looking forward to it



That's the spirit! I myself am going through a dry spell too, but it soon shall pass. Good luck on your WILD attempt!

----------


## TheBigZ

> That's the spirit! I myself am going through a dry spell too, but it soon shall pass. Good luck on your WILD attempt!



Update: My WILD attempt ended up not being sucessful  :Sad:  but i did remember a good amount of dreams im going to re try tommorrow and hopefully this attempt will be much more successful  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Update: My WILD attempt ended up not being sucessful  but i did remember a good amount of dreams im going to re try tommorrow and hopefully this attempt will be much more successful



Aww no worries at all. As I like to say: Every attempt is experience, and without experience points, we can never level up! Harhar  :tongue2: 

Would you like to tell us how it went and what happened?

----------


## TheBigZ

> Aww no worries at all. As I like to say: Every attempt is experience, and without experience points, we can never level up! Harhar 
> 
> Would you like to tell us how it went and what happened?



Haha thats definately a good way to put things  :smiley: 


It pretty much went like this:
I woke up at 5:00 (fell asleep at 1:00) i was unsure on how to keep myself slightly awake so i resorted to the first thing that poped in my head which was to do maths equations then after awhile i lyed back down and stayed completely still i guess i didnt do a good job at keeping my mind awake with the Mantra (mine being 'i will become lucid' ) as the next thing i know im awake in my room haha  :Sad:

----------


## paigeyemps

Ahh i see. Have you tried using an anchor? Something you passively keep track of while your body slowly falls asleep. Perhaps breathing or the repeating sound of something like a fan or buzzing of the AC.

----------


## TheBigZ

> Ahh i see. Have you tried using an anchor? Something you passively keep track of while your body slowly falls asleep. Perhaps breathing or the repeating sound of something like a fan or buzzing of the AC.



So sorry about the late reply ive had a crazy busy day

I actually havent heard about the anchor that can be used would you be able to explain more about it?  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> So sorry about the late reply ive had a crazy busy day
> 
> I actually havent heard about the anchor that can be used would you be able to explain more about it?



When you WILD, you start going into that state where your body and mind start to fall asleep, and the goal is to let the body do so but not the mind. To help keep that from happening, you can use an anchor, which is something you passively keep track of to keep your mind from wandering off and slipping into the dream normally. Among the common ones are focusing on your breath, counting, listening to white noise, etc.

----------


## TheBigZ

> When you WILD, you start going into that state where your body and mind start to fall asleep, and the goal is to let the body do so but not the mind. To help keep that from happening, you can use an anchor, which is something you passively keep track of to keep your mind from wandering off and slipping into the dream normally. Among the common ones are focusing on your breath, counting, listening to white noise, etc.



Ahh damn i didnt do that explains a lot i think the counting one would be most efficient for me definately going to
give it ago this saturday as thats the only day i can practise it

----------


## TheBigZ

> Ahh damn i didnt do that explains a lot i think the counting one would be most efficient for me definately going to
> give it ago this saturday as thats the only day i can practise it



UPDATE: i tryed a WILD this week i woke up at 6:00 fell asleep around 12 i got up went bathroom and read over my dream journal i then lied down and began counting i came to a stage where i felt the vibration that tells your mind to fall asleep shoot up into my brain and thought i was near i continued counting in my mind then images began to appear infront of me and i was feeling even closer then i began feeling a tingly feeling cover my body then unfortunately it felt like it was fading then i believe i fell asleep i definately went furthur then i did before which is pretty awesome  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh dang you sound like you're really really close to WILD!!

I remember last year I hit a snag when I got to the vibrations stage. So what I did was once I felt those vibrations and the images started to appear (like they did after you continued counting), I slowly opened my eyes after a couple seconds. I ended up seeing my room, but things were really off. So basically I had started the dream, so I just slowly got out of bed and did a couple RCs and boom! That confirmed it was a dream.

When I do it this way, it's easy to think I'm waking up for real and have an FA on accident, since the scene is usually my bedroom when I do this. But there will usually be something out of place, or you'll just "feel" that it's a dream. Especially since you're focused on it anyway.

----------


## TheBigZ

> Oh dang you sound like you're really really close to WILD!!
> 
> I remember last year I hit a snag when I got to the vibrations stage. So what I did was once I felt those vibrations and the images started to appear (like they did after you continued counting), I slowly opened my eyes after a couple seconds. I ended up seeing my room, but things were really off. So basically I had started the dream, so I just slowly got out of bed and did a couple RCs and boom! That confirmed it was a dream.
> 
> When I do it this way, it's easy to think I'm waking up for real and have an FA on accident, since the scene is usually my bedroom when I do this. But there will usually be something out of place, or you'll just "feel" that it's a dream. Especially since you're focused on it anyway.





Almost there!  :smiley:  ::banana:: 

but by opening my eyes wouldn't that awaken me? i never knew you could actually open your eyes during a WILD  ::shock:: 

i have been a bit lazy with my RC's lately so ill definitely start to incorporate them back into my day starting from tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

Havent been updateing lately been pretty busy with homework and stuff from school mid-year exams are definately pulling up fast! 

UPDATE: i still am doing my RC's on a consistant daily basis but i have changed my technique i used to sit and analyse my hands but i now count my fingers during the day and before bed and then think vividly of me counting my fingers within a dream. i actually had 2 pretty clear dreams in a row that i remembered with ease which is a pretty good thing so i can definately say ive improved my dream recall. Im practiseing my WILDing skils as much as possible and feel as if im getting closer and closer to my task of successfully completeing a WILD properly unfortunately i cant WILD on a daily basis and have to wait untill weekend which is definately a major obstacle as it does not allow for the more practise i would like

-TheBigZ

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey, good job at consistency. I too had problems with WILD attempts when I had classes, so on weekdays I'd do MILD or DEILD and reserved WILDS for weekends. I would also suggest not just practicing reality checks, but also reinforcing and planning out/visualizing your lucid goals.

----------


## TheBigZ

> Hey, good job at consistency. I too had problems with WILD attempts when I had classes, so on weekdays I'd do MILD or DEILD and reserved WILDS for weekends. I would also suggest not just practicing reality checks, but also reinforcing and planning out/visualizing your lucid goals.



Hey paige!  :smiley: 
Havent seen you around here in agers i definately need to start planning what i wish to do in my dreams its friday tommorrow so i shall dedicate the night to writeing up a decent strong plan to work off to assist me with my lucidity thank you for yet another helpful comment  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> Hey paige! 
> Havent seen you around here in agers i definately need to start planning what i wish to do in my dreams its friday tommorrow so i shall dedicate the night to writeing up a decent strong plan to work off to assist me with my lucidity thank you for yet another helpful comment



Ah awesome! Let me know how it goes. Also, yeah, I've been MIA on the forums for a bit, went on a vacation, but I'm back now  ::D:

----------


## TheBigZ

> Ah awesome! Let me know how it goes. Also, yeah, I've been MIA on the forums for a bit, went on a vacation, but I'm back now



Oh thats really awesome  ::D:  where did you go? If you dont mind me asking that is  :tongue2: 

UPDATE: Im Attempting 2 WILDS this weekend and a few questions have come to mind i read in one tutorial that useing your phone was a big no no but if i used my phone to read up and remember some WILD techniques would that still count as being forbidden? :S and also ive noticed whilst WILDING in my older attempts i begin counting then will reach about 60 but then i can no longer keep track of numbers as i feel sleepy and fall away into sleep how would i be able to combat this? 
I havent unfortunately gotten the chance to write out my lucid goals so i will free up sometime put my mind to it and write myself a decent plan  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

There are no set rules with any technique. It's not exactly 'forbidden', it's just that for most people, it has an undesired effect. But it's always different for everyone, and the best way to know what works is to try everything. As for the electronics usage, the main reason (i think) is the exposure to light. See, when we are exposed to light, our body immediately decreases production of melatonin, which is the chemical that naturally makes us sleepy. This is why we naturally feel sleepier at night, since we are less exposed to light so melatonin increases, and we feel sleepier. Anyway, even I use electronics during WBTB, i just make sure to keep the brightness really low, and avoid turning on any other light sources in the house. This is true for many other lucid dreamers, so don't be afraid to try it as it may not even ruin your attempts. The worst that could happen is that it will keep you up, but then you'd learn not to do it next time. Win-win. Plus, using that WBTB time to read about lucid stuff could potentially help get you into the right mindset.

Regarding the counting and drifting off, i would suggest using another WILD anchorperhaps white noise, breathing, mantras, or visualization, whichever you prefer. Some anchors work better so it's best to try them out and see which suits you and helps you stay aware more.

Lastly, my vacatiooon... Well I went to this other island in my country, it's called Palawan. You can do a quick google images search to see what it looks like (ignore the blue people that show up in the results lol)

 ::D:

----------


## TheBigZ

> There are no set rules with any technique. It's not exactly 'forbidden', it's just that for most people, it has an undesired effect. But it's always different for everyone, and the best way to know what works is to try everything. As for the electronics usage, the main reason (i think) is the exposure to light. See, when we are exposed to light, our body immediately decreases production of melatonin, which is the chemical that naturally makes us sleepy. This is why we naturally feel sleepier at night, since we are less exposed to light so melatonin increases, and we feel sleepier. Anyway, even I use electronics during WBTB, i just make sure to keep the brightness really low, and avoid turning on any other light sources in the house. This is true for many other lucid dreamers, so don't be afraid to try it as it may not even ruin your attempts. The worst that could happen is that it will keep you up, but then you'd learn not to do it next time. Win-win. Plus, using that WBTB time to read about lucid stuff could potentially help get you into the right mindset.
> 
> Regarding the counting and drifting off, i would suggest using another WILD anchorperhaps white noise, breathing, mantras, or visualization, whichever you prefer. Some anchors work better so it's best to try them out and see which suits you and helps you stay aware more.
> 
> Lastly, my vacatiooon... Well I went to this other island in my country, it's called Palawan. You can do a quick google images search to see what it looks like (ignore the blue people that show up in the results lol)



That island looks so awesome would of definately been a nice as place to visit  :smiley:  

UPDATE: (Sorry this is a bit long)
before bed i watched a few episodes of Everybody Loves Raymond ( i know this is random but it links to something strange that occured while i was WILDING )
My alarm rang at exactly 5:00 i woke up sat down had a think then began to read lucid dream tutorials on my phone i placed it down and had a breather in the dark then i went to the bathroom and splashed my face in cold water i then went to bed got warm and lied on my back i then began to say my mantra 'i become aware in dreams' over and over and counted here and there now heres where it gets wearid i begin seeing images the images construct a scene i see a famly ive never seen before watching a tv with no signal static suddenly the scene in front of my eyes turns into a scene off Raymond i hear voices and the charcters are saying 'yeah i lucid dream but i stopped because all i could dream about was your damn mother' i then heard a audience laughing suddenly to my shock i felt intense vibrations the scene faded and i said to myself 'relax dont think about your body this will pass' suddenly i felt a strong vibration reach up and shock me awake to the point i was upright in bed so from this i ask did i do anything wrong? Why was i unable to stay through the vibrations? After this i went to sleep normally and actually had 2 pretty vivid clear dreams with a good structure so thats pretty cool  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

Oohh nice! No, you did well. You were starting to dream already, your body was falling asleep and you were still aware so you noticed the transition and vibrations. You may have hallucinations which can be visual, auditory, tactile, etc. and the forces you felt were most probably tactile hallucinations (those that are felt). These are all normal and nothing to worry about. Next time it happens, just focus on the dream and visualize it, and remind yourself that you are going into the dream. It just takes time and practice before you get the hang of it but it was a very nice attempt  :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

> Oohh nice! No, you did well. You were starting to dream already, your body was falling asleep and you were still aware so you noticed the transition and vibrations. You may have hallucinations which can be visual, auditory, tactile, etc. and the forces you felt were most probably tactile hallucinations (those that are felt). These are all normal and nothing to worry about. Next time it happens, just focus on the dream and visualize it, and remind yourself that you are going into the dream. It just takes time and practice before you get the hang of it but it was a very nice attempt



Oh that is awesome to hear!  :smiley: 

How can i visualise the dream? Is it  a command type thing ?
Also im not going to lie but i am a bit scared of sleep paraylsis i know i shouldnt be but i cant help but hold some sort of fear towards the hallucinations  :Sad:  i think this fear would wear off over time which means i definately need more practise!

----------


## paigeyemps

> Oh that is awesome to hear! 
> 
> How can i visualise the dream? Is it  a command type thing ?
> Also im not going to lie but i am a bit scared of sleep paraylsis i know i shouldnt be but i cant help but hold some sort of fear towards the hallucinations  i think this fear would wear off over time which means i definately need more practise!



Not sure what you mean by 'command type thing' but basically you just stay daydreaming the scene you want to happen, or if you're starting to see images, use them and add more content with your imagination to make the dream form faster.

As for the sleep paralysis, don't worry. The things you feel/see/hear in your wild attempt is NOT sleep paralysis even  ::D:  they are normal bodily sensations as your body is falling asleep. True sleep paralysis cannot be induced, it is a medical condition wherein you body *naturally* dysfunctions when it comes to your REM atonia. That is, if you already wake up but your REM atonia doesn't wear off when it should. Some sensations may be similar with WILD since you are getting into REM atonia while aware, but you shouldn't worry about it.  :smiley:  also, if you do get hallucination (which some people dont), you are not gonna be physically hurt. You can also try playing around wi the hallucinations and maybe turn them into something much more pleasant with your mind and imagination. Example: you see spiders, you can imagine them turning into butterflies, and they can indeed turn into butterflies. Just like normal dream control. Basically, when you hallucinate, it's just your dreaming mind being projected into the physical world, so you may control it too. 

 :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

> Not sure what you mean by 'command type thing' but basically you just stay daydreaming the scene you want to happen, or if you're starting to see images, use them and add more content with your imagination to make the dream form faster.
> 
> As for the sleep paralysis, don't worry. The things you feel/see/hear in your wild attempt is NOT sleep paralysis even  they are normal bodily sensations as your body is falling asleep. True sleep paralysis cannot be induced, it is a medical condition wherein you body *naturally* dysfunctions when it comes to your REM atonia. That is, if you already wake up but your REM atonia doesn't wear off when it should. Some sensations may be similar with WILD since you are getting into REM atonia while aware, but you shouldn't worry about it.  also, if you do get hallucination (which some people dont), you are not gonna be physically hurt. You can also try playing around wi the hallucinations and maybe turn them into something much more pleasant with your mind and imagination. Example: you see spiders, you can imagine them turning into butterflies, and they can indeed turn into butterflies. Just like normal dream control. Basically, when you hallucinate, it's just your dreaming mind being projected into the physical world, so you may control it too.



I meant say the images were forming in front of me would i do a mental command and say something like 'i am there' or 'put me there' or is it like a visualisation type thing but your answer cleared that up for me  :smiley: 

Also oh thats great  :smiley:  i never knew hallucinations were possible to control i definately look forward to WILDING this saturday  also whats the difference between REM and REM atonia? I also picked up a dream book recently so i ask  could reading that over before bed let my mind know whats significant to me at the moment  :smiley:

----------


## paigeyemps

> whats the difference between REM and REM atonia?



REM (rapid eye movement) is one of the phases of sleep where we experience the most vivid dreams. REM Atonia refers to the natural body paralysis which happens during the REM phase. Without REM atonia, we'd be acting out our dreams! People who have abnormalities with this are the ones who sleepwalk or sleeptalk, etc.  :smiley: 





> could reading that over before bed let my mind know whats significant to me at the moment



Sure, reading dreaming/lding books before bed really help put you in that proper mindset.

Have a nice day~

----------


## TheBigZ

> REM (rapid eye movement) is one of the phases of sleep where we experience the most vivid dreams. REM Atonia refers to the natural body paralysis which happens during the REM phase. Without REM atonia, we'd be acting out our dreams! People who have abnormalities with this are the ones who sleepwalk or sleeptalk, etc. 
> 
> 
> Sure, reading dreaming/lding books before bed really help put you in that proper mindset.
> 
> Have a nice day~




The world of dreaming is truly an amazing place ::dreaming::  thank you very much for your help and tips  :Shades wink:

----------


## TheBigZ

Update: Lucid dreaming has unfortunately taken the back burner for now as i am going through a bit of a rough time atm i have continued with recall however and have actually been haveing a good amount of dreams that i am able to recall daily i hope to get back into the groove of RC's and my weekend WILDS soon

----------


## paigeyemps

Hey TheBigZ, no worries. Real life responsibilities are top priority. I would suggest keeping up the recall though as well as simple reality checks like wondering if you're dreaming or not, so when you come back, you won't have to start from scratch  ::D:  i wish you the best~

----------


## TheBigZ

Update: unfortunately rough times have occured in my life but i have Accepted and acknowledged that times need to go on so with this i am offcially annouceing my return back to lucid dreaming i am pumped and excited for the next half year and hope i can achieve my dream goal of 2013 which is to experience enjoy and remember a lucid dream i will be updateing here again on a daily basis

----------


## paigeyemps

That's awesome! Welcome back, I am looking forward to sharing and talking about our experiences. ~

----------


## TheBigZ

> That's awesome! Welcome back, I am looking forward to sharing and talking about our experiences. ~



Hey Paige  :smiley: 
Thank you very much i look very forward to a fresh new take on lucid dreaming so far im just journalling studying dream signs and setting new goals im much more confident on reaching lucidity  :smiley:

----------


## TheBigZ

UPDATE: My recall is increasingly getting better by the day and i am filling my dream journal with dreams almost everyday i feel significant improvements and progression :Shades wink:

----------


## TheBigZ

Hello Dream-views i haven't been active in a very long time and the reason for this is because i have moved houses and have became insanely busy and sleep and rest had been a bit of a problem as my sleeping patterns were never stable enough to actually practise lucid dreaming well now im telling all that i have returned and plan to take this hobby more seriously instead of it being a side thing i just want to thank @paigeyemps for all her assistance and that im back.  :smiley:  and ready to focus i got my dream journal ready and all that and im reading over the threads to re-learn all the basic reality checks and hopefully this time round i will be able to share my story of my focused lucid dream more sooner thank you to all.

----------


## paigeyemps

Welcome back!  :Party: 

Let me know if you have any questions. Have you had any nice dreams while you were away?

----------


## TheBigZ

> Welcome back! 
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. Have you had any nice dreams while you were away?



Hey Paige 

It great to be back in business  :smiley:  how have you been? 

And yes ofcourse one in particular really caught my attention i was in this movie theater and all my old friends were their from my old school and we were all talking and it felt really awesome

----------


## TheBigZ

i had a awesome dream last night that i recalled almost perfectly lets just say it involved a lot of zombies and parkour :Cheeky: 

i am getting into the routine of reality checks now so lets hope that DILD is near by

----------


## TheBigZ

after losing a sense of motivation two very compelling dreams brought my interest back into gear  :SleepMeditate2: 

1. i was with my cousin and an odd looking guy whom ive never met before we were rushing to go to some sort of event we were in a futuristic train station and i saw a train pull up in the distance the strange guy shouted "OUR TRAINS THERE WE HAVE TO GET ON COME ON!" suddenly i started to run at extraordinary speeds and ran straight into the train i looked around and noticed an old friend from many years ago sitting at one of the chairs i then looked at the second door on the train and the strange guy who i was running with was struggling to keep the door open and the train began to take off leaving him and my cousin on the platform i saw his face and he was very disappointed that the train began to leave and was looking at my cousin sadly as it departed i remember thinking "damn i have no clue where im going now i hope they catch up" i spoke to my old friend who was considerably bigger then i last saw him and whilst shaking his hand he said "do i know you from somewhere?" this line is very fascinating because literally a day before this dream i spoke to an old man who i thought i knew and got the same response  ::doh:: anyway i found myself at another station which was indoors  i got out and pulled out a very futuristic i phone with many holograms and all that after awhile i felt a overbearing sense of loneliness and began to worry from this the dream began to fade
( the futuristic world i was in was similar to the world in the music video 'good morning by Kanye West' specifically the train station at the 1.10 mark Kanye West - Good Morning - YouTube the train however beared a very vivid comparison to the monorail off the Simpsons )

2. i do not remember much but i do remember being in a farmyard barn looking at my hands and saying im lucid dreaming this is all my dream i can control it if i please! and i began to literally talk to my brain telling it to let me lucid dream as ive tryed for so long suddenly everything went black and i felt as if i was nothing for a bit floating in space 

 i found these dreams extremely amazing and deep and have brought back my motivation   ::banana::  :Shades wink:

----------


## TheBigZ

had yet another amazing dream lastnight i was at my old primary school and it was very early in the morning i felt a very deep sense of peace and prosperity a reunion event was going on and i was extremely late when i reached the door two girls who i used to have a huge crush on were their and asked for me to open the door i opened the door and noticed i was wearing a suit with a red tie i walked in but awoke before anything else could happen

----------


## TheBigZ

Hey Everyone how are we? im back in business damn its been over a year crazy how time flys i remember writing that ^ on break at my old job now i live in a completely different house new neighbourhood new friends neew everything crazy life is crazy.

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back, TheBigZ!  :smiley:

----------

